
Facebook continues on... - immad
http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2007/03/27/facebook-continues-on/
======
far33d
It's not hard to imagine facebook as the:

#1 social network #1 dating site #1 photo sharing site #1 news aggregator #1
job search site #1 classified ad site #1 blog site

With that much (voluntarily provided) user data, there are a lot of markets
they could dominate. If you could figure out what each of those people was
buying, you'd be pretty close to the holy grail of market research.

~~~
immad
Sounds like what Yahoo and other portals tried to do and didn't really
succeed. Facebook is like the same play coming from a different angle, except
this time they own all your friends :-).

------
immad
Always amusing how Markus looks at everything in terms of dating. Facebook
doesn't seem optimal for dating, I have been thinking of how you could use the
Facebook API to do dating properly but didn't come up with an amazing
approach.

It has some interesting facts on fb growth too.

------
immad
Also I can't wait till Facebook is actually beating Myspace. I just dont get
the motivation/mind of myspace users properly, facebook is a lot easier to
understand (this is purely on an academic/entrepreneurial level)

